# SI Nerve Destruction which code should I use



## redvarnadore@yahoo.com (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got a MD doing a SI Nerve Destruction should I use the 64622-64623?
When I read the description for the 64622-64623 it says the lumbar/sacral region but he is in the SI region.  Would this be the same?

Please Advise

Thanks


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 10, 2010)

64640 would be the correct code. You are correct that 64622/3 does not cover the SI region.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Mar 10, 2010)

I just read an article from CPT assistant  stating to use 64999, it was a recent one.  I will get it tomorrow its at my office and post on this forum


----------

